# Remove aluminum foil stain from cloth?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Any ideas to remove an aluminum foil stain? The aluminum foil that covered a dish our truck rubbed on the seat and stained the (stain resistant) cloth. :shrug:


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

This probably wouldn't work. There is a chemical called Navel Jelly made to clean aluminum items. It sounds like there is a small amount of the metal burnished into the fabric. NJ disolves the oxidation (ie.a small amount of the metal) and may disolve the metal imbeded in your fabric. Test the solution on an unseen location FIRST. Rinse thoroughly. Wait a couple of weeks and observe for any delayed reaction. The cloth could disolve, disintagrate or become permanately stained.

You should check with a dry cleaner in your area. They may have a chemical-removal solution which would be MUCH safer than the above idea.

Check with the car dealer- they may have a suggestion, as the material is purported to be stain proof. If the vhicle is under warranty, this may be covered :shrug: 

Proceed with caution- You could make the problem worse than it is now!!


----------

